# Need suggestion: Best pre/pro or receiver for less than $1000



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

It's time for me to upgrade! I am currently using a Yamaha HTR-5890 as my pre/pro and I am looking to replace that with either a dedicated pre/pro or another receiver (as long as it has preamp outs). 

I need to stay as close to $1,000 (preferably not going over). I would also PREFER a dedicated pre/pro (instead of a receiver) but that is not a requirement. 

My use is mainly HT (probably around 80/90%) but I do care about music as well. I want something with HDMI in/outs. I don't really care about all needing all the bells/whistles. I want something that SOUNDS the best!

My setup is as follows:

Speakers powered by a Rotel RMB-1075 multi-channel amp.

B&W DM603 S3 Floor Standing (Mains)
B&W LCR600 S3 Center
B&W DM600 S3 Bookshelf (Rears)

SVS PB12-Plus Subwoofer

Thanks everyone in advance for any and all help!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would highly recommend looking for an Onkyo PR-SC885/6 or Integra DTC-9.8/9.9.
The PR-SC886 should be available on sale such that it is soon to be discontinued.

These SSP's offer THX Ultra2 Plus Processing, Audyssey MultEQ XT, XLR Connectors, Internet Radio, and much more. These SSP's are truly in a class of their own.
Cheers,
AD


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto, for the money, you won't do better.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep your eye on this one as they get the Onkyo 876 in from time to time and it by far is the best receiver available for the money under $1000 It has pre outs as well so can be used as a pre-pro if you choose.
It has THXultra2 certification top of the line BurrBrown DACs and Auddessy MuliEQXT auto room correction.


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

If you don't mind used, you should really take a look on Audiogon there is quite a selection for $1000 or under. I use the same amp as you and I use a Rotel rsp-1068 with it, the Rotel equipment sounds good together. You would need a more current model to get the HDMI.


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

For example there is an Arcam AVP-700 on there for $800 that should meet all of your needs. That unit should match up well with your 1075 also.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

By far the best pre-pro in recent years was the Yamaha RX-v2600 it has the best DACs and all the features up to 1.3 hdmi. Though you may want to get something with 3d support.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> By far the best pre-pro in recent years was the Yamaha RX-v2600 it has the best DACs and all the features up to 1.3 hdmi. Though you may want to get something with 3d support.


Your not serious? The Yamaha RX-v2600 does not hold a candle to the Onkyo 805 or the 876, for starters it only weighs 38lbs and the DACs were not BurrBrowns top of the line. Although a good receiver not in the same class.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I have been researching the Onkyo's and Intergra's that were suggested. I am kind of interested; some real good reviews out there and some impressive specs. 

They seem to be over my $1,000 price point? Am I wrong on that, or have they been reduced due to their age?

The bigger problem is that I can not find anywhere to buy them at (at least online).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep checking out that Onkyo 876 at accessories4less, They get them in all the time for $850


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh trust me....I already set it up for them to e-mail me if they get any in stock. Thanks tonyvdb!!


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Just because I'm who I am (I research and compare any purchase until I am blue in the face). What about the Integra DTR-30.2 compared to some of the others suggested? (I'm just curious)? According to their site, it looks like it comes in around $800. I kind of like the idea of it supporting 3D television, but honestly I don't know if I will go down that road anytime soon.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Certianly nothing wrong with the Integra DTR-30.2 but compared to the 876 its less powerfull and is not as feature rich other than supporting 3D (HDMI1.4)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

eboettn said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I have been researching the Onkyo's and Intergra's that were suggested. I am kind of interested; some real good reviews out there and some impressive specs.
> 
> They seem to be over my $1,000 price point? Am I wrong on that, or have they been reduced due to their age?
> 
> The bigger problem is that I can not find anywhere to buy them at (at least online).


Hello,
I would check out Audiogon.com. While the Unit will be used, Onkyo's SSP's have been quite reliable and I have purchased and sold items there for a decade with nary an issue. I do prefer to find Listings that are nearby to avoid Shipping and check the true condition of the Unit prior to purchase.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Certianly nothing wrong with the Integra DTR-30.2 but compared to the 876 its less powerfull and is not as feature rich other than supporting 3D (HDMI1.4)


Ok...my last question here (I told you I research and compare like crazy)....

How does the 876 compare to some of the newer products. Like the TX-NR807, TX-NR1007, etc. ? Specifically when it comes to the DAC, upscaling, etc? 

AND, out of curiosity (because I just don't know), what's the difference between the NR807 and the NR807p (professional)? I have to admit that I haven't been following Onkyo products over the last few years....

Thanks everyone for all the great help. I appreciate it!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 876 has the very high quality upscaling because it uses the HQV Raon chip said to be the best. it also has a much beefier power supply and amp section than the others. The DACs in the 876 are the top of the line Burr Brown chips and I do believe that you have to step up to the 5007 to get the same ones.
I cant really say what the difference is between the 807 and the 807p It may have XLR Balanced pre outputs instead of unbalanced pre outs?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too am not familiar with the TX-NR807p. I would guess the major difference would be the inclusion of Rack Mounts. After looking at it on Onkyo Pro's Website, I am pretty positive that is the only difference.

In my opinion, the only Models which hold a candle to the 876 are the 3007 and 5007. I actually think the 876 is more powerful than the 3007 due to the 876 having a 7 Channel Amplifier as opposed to the 9 Channel in the 3007. (9.5 Amps for 7 Channels/11.6 Amps for 9 Channels) Granted, it is only a slight difference, but a difference nonetheless.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> The 876 has the very high quality upscaling because it uses the HQV Raon chip said to be the best. it also has a much beefier power supply and amp section than the others. The DACs in the 876 are the top of the line Burr Brown chips and I do believe that you have to step up to the 5007 to get the same ones.
> I cant really say what the difference is between the 807 and the 807p It may have XLR Balanced pre outputs instead of unbalanced pre outs?


I think I'm going to hold out for the 876 (let's hope I can find one to buy); I was just curious what people thought about the other Onkyos. thanks again for the help!


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I too am not familiar with the TX-NR807p. I would guess the major difference would be the inclusion of Rack Mounts. After looking at it on Onkyo Pro's Website, I am pretty positive that is the only difference.
> 
> In my opinion, the only Models which hold a candle to the 876 are the 3007 and 5007. I actually think the 876 is more powerful than the 3007 due to the 876 having a 7 Channel Amplifier as opposed to the 9 Channel in the 3007. (9.5 Amps for 7 Channels/11.6 Amps for 9 Channels) Granted, it is only a slight difference, but a difference nonetheless.
> ...


Thanks JJ. When I was looking at their website, I too thought that the only difference between the two were the rack mounts. I at least couldn't find anything else. I'm going to try to track down an 876 somewhere....


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I too am not familiar with the TX-NR807p. I would guess the major difference would be the inclusion of Rack Mounts. After looking at it on Onkyo Pro's Website, I am pretty positive that is the only difference.
> 
> In my opinion, the only Models which hold a candle to the 876 are the 3007 and 5007. I actually think the 876 is more powerful than the 3007 due to the 876 having a 7 Channel Amplifier as opposed to the 9 Channel in the 3007. (9.5 Amps for 7 Channels/11.6 Amps for 9 Channels) Granted, it is only a slight difference, but a difference nonetheless.
> ...



Well now I just don't know what to do....I just found the TX-NR3007 on accessories4less for 1,099.99 which I can consider under my price range. Should I just grab it, or wait until a 876 appears (if they ever get it back in stock). I don't really care about the onboard amp since I have an external Rotel amp. I do care about the sound quality (DAC) and picture quality (Raon chip).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 3007 is a fine receiver and will preform very well as it is very close in spec to the 876.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 3007 is an excellent AVR and has the Reon Chip as well. Moreover, it adds Internet Radio, 9.2, Ethernet Firmware Updates, and more. For that price, I would jump on it. 

The difference in power between the 876 and 3007 is so slight that it most likely in inaudible. However, the much larger feature set and new technologies is not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

If you buy used at audiogon you could pay half, get something that is not quite brand new and your funds will buy a much better product. Get something you couldn't otherwise afford!!!


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Need some help for a friend of mine and also to settle a disagreement.
My friend is considering buying Genelic speakers...HT206B or the HT208B. He currently has a Yamaha receiver. I am sorry but I do not remember the model number but I believe it has a 190watts per channel at a price tag of $2000.
My opinion is that it was overpriced. 
The Genelic's each have there own amplifier. 
I listened to a demo with the Genelics which was very impressive. 
However it was a couple of years ago that I listened to these speakers and I also do not remember what processor was used. I do remember that both the 206 and the 208 were awesome sounding. Clear, crisp and powerful full enveloping sound.

I am trying to convince my friend that whatever dynamics are coming from the Genelics is the end result of what has been put into the speakers thru processing.
My advice to him is to step-up to a better processor rather than to employ the same processing unit in the Yamaha. The sale person has told my friend that his receiver is sufficient however I do think that my friend believes he will have the same quality of sound that is in the Home Theater store using his current receiver.

I do believe that he will be disappointed. I could be wrong.

Home Theater stores as everyone knows has everything tweeted to the absolute power of perfection and therefore one should adjust accordingly.

So suggestions will be appreciation.
P.S. I am in this debate for a nice bottle of B&B

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How old is the Yamaha? The most recent receivers particularly the ones being discussed in this thread use much better DACs and electronics than receivers from the early 2000's. My two channel system in my living room is a Yamaha and was their second from the top of the line in 1999 and was my original HTR until I upgraded to my current Onkyo 805 and the difference in sound quality was astounding to say the least. I dont believe that the difference was the amp section as much as it was the DACs and processing in the Onkyo.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I believe the receiver is four to five years old.
That being said my suggestion to him was to at least consider the idea that he might have to get a new source for information due to the quality of the processor used in the H&A store and the Yamaha that he is using presently.
The processor in use with the Genelic was a MacIntosh.
A big step up. Both in quality and money.
For the sake of agrument I am not saying that he should buy a MacIntosh pre/pro but certainly something more adequate that using the processor in his Yamaha receiver. 

Thanks much for the quick response.
I love the Home Theater business...it is a lot of fun.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

another thing to consider is if he wants to use a BluRay player and the uncompressed audio formats this is a must as the uncompressed formats do offer allot better dynamic range than just DTS and Dolby digital. Action movies really benefit from this. If his receiver has multi channel inputs this is an option but his BluRay player needs to have multi channel outputs.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

He has both Blu-Ray and his receiver has multi channel function.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

I took the plunge! I just submitted my order at Accessores4Less for the TX-NR3007. Delivery 6/22 and I can't wait!! Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and help. I'm excited....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent! You wont be disappointed.


----------

